# 30 day progress



## Sammy (Jul 29, 2010)

Hows this for 30 days..its so hard work, trying to cut out the fat and get that 6pac  . I literally have a 0 fat diet and workout everyday in one way or another. Hopefully this works out.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

P90x sucks dude. Its a ridiculous gimmick. I spend a lot of time in the states and its so overused there.

Anyway post up your full diet. 0 fat will be absurd and not optimal for weight loss. Its also impossible so this isn't accurate.


----------



## Sammy (Jul 29, 2010)

Young Gun said:


> P90x sucks dude. Its a ridiculous gimmick. I spend a lot of time in the states and its so overused there.
> 
> Anyway post up your full diet. 0 fat will be absurd and not optimal for weight loss. Its also impossible so this isn't accurate.


I dont know much about regimes. A friend recommended p90x. I do different workouts everyday and literally finish dripping with sweat.

Im doing the p90x regime but didnt buy any of their supplements.

I see alot more mainstream protein supplements, which ones are actually worth taking?

My main question is, what supplements should I be taking to build a toned/muscle look as at the moment I just take that 1 after a workout. Is it worth me buying anything more to have to add to what I currently take, or to even take a different more main stream protein supplement. I really want to get the best gains. Im also thinking of getting some protein bars. Only thing im worried about is putting on weight if i take the wrong supplements (a friend of mine takes whey protein 3 times a day).

Also this is the diet I take:

Breakfast: 2 slices of bread or a bowl of oats for slow burning carbs

Lunch: Something like tomatos + cucumber + 6 egg whites OR something like carrots, peas sweet corn and like a vegie burger or sausage for protein. I mix it up most days but always have high vegetables + something for protein.

I then do my workout and have the protein shake after it.

Then I have dinner which consists of more vegetables + something like a piece of fish or piece of meat (usually 9oz of meat [15oz of protein based food throughout the day]. When I say 0 fat i mean minimal of course, the only fat i include is from olive oil when cooking the food.

Then through the evening I have these 3 snacks every hour or so: bowl of frozen fruit, bowl of fruit and a bowl of dried fruit. I may stack in a bowl of low fat yoghurt if im really hungry. Im really not sure what other snacks would be good to have but im really trying to cut fat out.

I started 11stone and im still 11stone and im 5 foot 10. I guess im cutting fat and building muscle but I thought id drop more weight. Some of my friends who did p90x dropped at least a stone. Im starting to think the 3 fruits in different ways is bad and probably should have different snacks my times are messed up for when I eat tho.

Im not sure what body type im going for really..just want to cut out all the fat on my body and get toned abs + pecks so not sure what to exactly eat + supplement to obtain that.


----------



## G-Star1466867994 (Jul 23, 2010)

Try adding cardio training to your workouts...


----------



## calver11 (Dec 7, 2009)

Incline walking on a treadmill is good for cutting so I am told.


----------



## joshij (Jul 20, 2010)

Go for interval training


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Defo looking leaner bud


----------



## DANthirty (Jan 28, 2011)

joshij said:


> Go for interval training


whats interval training? i guess you take intervals but can somone be a little more precise?


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Basically run, cycle, row for 1 min flat out !!

Then stop for 1 min.

Then repeat!

Over time you can lower the rest period or heighten the time you exercise.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

More like sprint for 1min walk for 1min dont stop!

some people do 1min sprint, 1min walk, 1min jog and repeat for 30-45mins


----------



## DANthirty (Jan 28, 2011)

oh ok i do a simalir thing i do 3mins treadmill, 3mins exercise bike, and 3mins punch bag, i rotate all three for an hour (builds up a good sweat) no rest inbetween go straight too next exercise.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Id say add in some HIIT (high intesity interval training, have a search on here sure iv read threads on it before. Start of with short intense intervals and build up as your fitness and recover rate get better.

Id say yours was more circuit training Dan, but another good Cal burner ;-)


----------



## 2 min Turkish (Nov 8, 2011)

4 mile run/jog

12 to 10 - 2min rounds, straight jabs on a boxing bag with 1min breaks in between rounds

600 crunches

90 push ups

3 days a week with healthy eating through the week and treating my self on the weekend

i went from 14.6 st to 11.12 from November 2010 till June 2011 so 9 months

The 1st 4 months of training i cut out all pasta, bread and potatoes i know what every one will say now but it WORKS and u can get carbs from other foods

now im at the gym on the weights with a lot less cardio and im upto 12.8st

this is probably the wrong way of doing cos everyone says bulk then cut but im well happy with what i achieved


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Do what you want mate to reach your own personal goals.

A. loose weight

now you want to get toned and add muscle, so now on goal b.

Keeep it up mate!


----------

